# Banned for meatloaf.



## ExplodingPiglets (Aug 4, 2011)

This is hilarious. A while ago, I was browsing on furaffinity when I came across somebody's journal that included a picture of some meatloaf that he or she had made. It looked absolutely horrific. I don't know whether it was the lighting or the meatloaf itself, but it looked like in a body sack, not a plate. Now, I am a very blunt person.  I said "No offense, but your meatloaf looks like roadkill." and the guy or gal (it was one of those ambiguous furs with a changing gender), blocked me for a week.
Well, just for the kicks and giggles, I downloaded the picture of his or her  meatloaf and used it as my coup avatar on bungie.net.. It wasn't long before I got banned for having "Repulsive content" in my profile. I took a screenshot of my ban message and profile, and sent it to the guy who posted the meatloaf journal (after he unblocked me of course). So far, I haven't heard a response, but it was hilarious. Am I a bad person, or is the guy a bad photographer? 

I won't link the guy's profile, but here is the meatloaf in question: *NSFA* http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/6326/meatloaf.jpg


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 4, 2011)

That really should be listed as NSFA. That looks fucking horrible.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Aug 4, 2011)

Furries have bad taste?


Say whaaaaaat?


----------



## Kranda (Aug 4, 2011)

That looks disgusting, but knowing me I would probably try it. Oh and making fun of someone else isn't really a nice thing to do especially since they blocked you and then you make fun of them in exactly the same way again.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 4, 2011)

That is...not how meatloaf is supposed to look...


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 4, 2011)

Meatloaf...

Alternately also Meatloaf.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 4, 2011)

AHAHAHAHA, Ainoko's Meatloaf, I remember that.

I also have a copy of it on my computer.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 4, 2011)

lol You got banned from Bungie.


----------



## ExplodingPiglets (Aug 4, 2011)

Xenke said:


> AHAHAHAHA, Ainoko's Meatloaf, I remember that.
> 
> I also have a copy of it on my computer.


lmao! Well, I guess there is no point in hiding his/her profile any longer XD 

Did they remove that journal? I can't find it. 

Anywho, I should put that image on the offended page. XD


----------



## Holsety (Aug 4, 2011)

Everything about it was erased from the site because of how awful it was.


I think.


----------



## Plantar (Aug 4, 2011)

I think I'm gonna be sick to my stomach.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 4, 2011)

You can see the grease in the plate. That isn't meatloaf- that shit in the center looks like pure fat.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 4, 2011)

iirc, it's just like burger meat, chicken, and more burger layered in a dish with ketchup and other stuff maybe(?) and baked.

EUGH.


----------



## ExplodingPiglets (Aug 4, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> You can see the grease in the plate. That isn't meatloaf- that shit in the center looks like pure fat.


 According to her....or him, that's mashed potatoes.


----------



## crustone (Aug 4, 2011)

This is what nightmares are made of.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 4, 2011)

ExplodingPiglets said:


> According to her....or him, that's mashed potatoes.



...It was definitely chicken last time I checked.


----------



## ExplodingPiglets (Aug 4, 2011)

Xenke said:


> ...It was definitely chicken last time I checked.


Maybe, but it doesn't matter what it was made of. If it even tasted half as bad as it looked, I'm surprised Ainoko is still alive.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 4, 2011)

It could just be the camera not doing it any justice as well as poor lighting, but if I go purely by the photo I wouldn't even feed that to my moms dogs.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh, I found the 'original' submission by the way (it was deleted and reuploaded several times to clear out the comments).

Unfortunately, the image has been changed to something slightly more tasteful and not horrifying.

Oh, and it spawned a rant, back in the day.


----------



## Aden (Aug 4, 2011)

ExplodingPiglets said:


> http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/6326/meatloaf.jpg



oh god
I'm so glad I wasn't eating

The sad thing is, it might even look passable if the lighting was at all competent


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh, that was Ainoko? 

That explains a lot, actually.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 4, 2011)

I guessed it was about that from the title alone.

That thing was awful even for FA.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 4, 2011)

I hope they made it for themself, and not someone else.
Because that shit looks like instant food poisoning.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 4, 2011)

Your meatloaf looks like a blue waffle. Please put NSFW tags on your picture.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 4, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> Your meatloaf looks like a blue waffle. Please put NSFW tags on your picture.



FIxed


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 4, 2011)

Old thread is old.

I'm fairly certain we've already had a discussion on Ainoko's disgusting meatloaf and their feeble attempts to explain it wasn't as bad as it clearly looks.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 4, 2011)

First.


----------



## Bittertooth (Aug 4, 2011)

Sollux said:


> First.


Is it just me or does it bear an uncanny resemblance to Term_the_Schmuck's crab avatar?


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 4, 2011)

Bittertooth said:


> Is it just me or does it bear an uncanny resemblance to Term_the_Schmuck's crab avatar?



Well, if I blind myself I might see the resemblance.


----------



## Larry (Aug 4, 2011)

Y'know, I uploaded a pancake that resembled the shape of a foot.

I put it down as "Feet - Tame" as the theme. 

:>


----------



## Bittertooth (Aug 4, 2011)

Larry said:


> Y'know, I uploaded a pancake that resembled the shape of a foot.
> 
> I put it down as "Feet - Tame" as the theme.
> 
> :>


I'm afraid I'm gonna have to go with what iderp4wats44times was thinking.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 4, 2011)

Wha- ._.

.

Anyway, I find it funny how FA expects people to upload beautifully prepared and presented meals, but we end up getting... this.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 4, 2011)

That doesn't even look like it's cooked properly x_x
That mince is red as hell.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 4, 2011)

You know from far away it kinda looks like a stonefish. The funny thing is...both are poisonous.


----------



## Azure (Aug 4, 2011)

That made my stomach upset just viewing it.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks a little like a rageface.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 4, 2011)

Bittertooth said:


> Is it just me or does it bear an uncanny resemblance to Term_the_Schmuck's crab avatar?


 
Yes


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 4, 2011)

How about some Meatloaf nobody would be banned for.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZj34Rlz36c


----------



## Thatch (Aug 4, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Yes



Actually



ramsay_baggins said:


> Looks a little like a rageface.



I like this more.

It's oooooold, but I don't think anybody actually pointed this out before.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Aug 4, 2011)

Bittertooth said:


> Is it just me or does it bear an uncanny resemblance to Term_the_Schmuck's crab avatar?



It's not smoking.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 4, 2011)

Exunod said:


> It's not smoking.





LizardKing said:


> Yes


 
one character.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 4, 2011)

Thatch said:


> I like this more.
> 
> It's oooooold, but I don't think anybody actually pointed this out before.



That's exactly what I meant. Win.


----------



## ExplodingPiglets (Aug 4, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Old thread is old.
> 
> I'm fairly certain we've already had a discussion on Ainoko's disgusting meatloaf and their feeble attempts to explain it wasn't as bad as it clearly looks.


I wouldn't know. I just joined the forums.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Aug 4, 2011)

Gibby said:


> one character.



I failed to notice LK's amazing representation.

I'm so sorry, FAF.


----------



## Larry (Aug 5, 2011)

Bittertooth said:


> I'm afraid I'm gonna have to go with what iderp4wats44times was thinking.


 How does shit even look like that? ._.


----------



## Corto (Aug 5, 2011)

I have no idea what NSFA means but it should be applied to that picture. Hell, all kinds of NSF warnings should apply. All of them.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 5, 2011)

This meatloaf looks like the stuff you show in health class as a warning against STDs.


----------



## Larry (Aug 5, 2011)

Corto said:


> I have no idea what NSFA means but it should be applied to that picture. Hell, all kinds of NSF warnings should apply. All of them.


 A = Anywhere


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 5, 2011)

Part of that meatloaf is undercooked.

I would ban that person, too. They want to spread E. Coli, Salmonella, and Typhus through that undercooked meat.


----------



## Namba (Aug 5, 2011)

That looks like... fuck, I need a new vocabulary.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 5, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Old thread is old.
> 
> I'm fairly certain we've already had a discussion on Ainoko's disgusting meatloaf and their feeble attempts to explain it wasn't as bad as it clearly looks.



Yea, mine that I linked earlier.

Obviously I'm the head of all the popular trends.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 5, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Obviously I'm the head of all the popular trends.


Can I be the arms of all the popular trends?


----------



## Xenke (Aug 5, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Can I be the arms of all the popular trends?



Who would be the dong though? That's an important piece.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 5, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Who would be the dong though? That's an important piece.


Yeah, but they're just going to get bitten off after we have a friend kill our parents anyways.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh god my eyes!!  Why do people who can't cook keep trying?


----------



## Mayfurr (Aug 5, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Alternately also Meatloaf.



You took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## Azure (Aug 5, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Meatloaf...
> 
> Alternately also Meatloaf.


I WOULD DO ANYTHING FOR LOVE, BUT I WON'T DO THAT*...

*eat the meatloaf in the OP


----------



## Bliss (Aug 5, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Meatloaf...


That looks like rye bread.


----------



## Azure (Aug 5, 2011)

With ketchup all over it. Who puts ketchup on bread only?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 5, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Meatloaf...
> 
> Alternately also Meatloaf.



Finally someone said it.

And yeah, that looks like a bunch of organs were piled on top of each other.


----------



## Bliss (Aug 5, 2011)

Azure said:


> With ketchup all over it. Who puts ketchup on bread only?


<.<
>.>

I eat sandwiches, crisps, profiterole and chocolate with a fork. Am I special enough to put ketchup on my bread too?


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 5, 2011)

Azure said:


> With ketchup all over it. Who puts ketchup on bread only?



You fail to realize many people don't know how to cook.


----------



## Celidarden (Aug 5, 2011)

It's a Meat not-loaf.


----------



## moonchylde (Aug 5, 2011)

I'd eat it. I've made delicious things that looked far, far worse. For example...


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 5, 2011)

moonchylde said:


> I'd eat it. I've made delicious things that looked far, far worse. For example...



holy shit what is that?! O_O

but yeah, that meatloaf really doesnt look that good... but that user uploaded other food photos too and those looked way better, so im sure that in this case its really just the lighting^^ the recipe itself sounds pretty good, too! i want to try that next week. hopefully mine will look better^^


----------



## Azure (Aug 5, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> You fail to realize many people don't know how to cook.


No, I know they can't cook. I simply wonder why they try in the first place.


----------



## moriko (Aug 5, 2011)

This person seems to know how to cook: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/starallon

I'll eat almost anything, but that meatloaf in that lighting and angle, not to mention the uncooked meat, is pushing it.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 5, 2011)

moonchylde said:


> I'd eat it. I've made delicious things that looked far, far worse. For example...



Somehow I doubt it's delicious.

Whatever it is, it looks inconsistent, lumpy, and burnt.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 5, 2011)

They took something already disgusting and made it pure evil!


----------



## Larry (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey guys?

Someone just added the same meatloaf picture on ED's Offended page.

It's the first NSFW pic. I'm not gonna link it. >_>


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't think even Klingons would eat that...


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 5, 2011)

Larry said:


> Hey guys?
> 
> Someone just added the same meatloaf picture on ED's Offended page.
> 
> It's the first NSFW pic. I'm not gonna link it. >_>


 Wow that's quite a coinci-


ExplodingPiglets said:


> Anywho, I should put that image on the offended page. XD


Oh.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 5, 2011)

I had to look didn't I? I've seen all sorts of screwed up shit but this meatloaf was the first that almost made me puke, fuck. DX


----------



## Larry (Aug 5, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Wow that's quite a coinci-
> 
> Oh.



He was serious?

You win, ExplodingPiglets.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 5, 2011)

ExplodingPiglets said:


> Anywho, I should put that image on the offended page. XD



Yeah it fits in great below the picture of your dog


----------



## Mayfurr (Aug 5, 2011)

Azure said:


> I WOULD DO ANYTHING FOR LOVE, BUT I WON'T DO THAT*...
> 
> *eat the meatloaf in the OP



Definitely *not* paradise by the dashboard light... more like a bat out of hell.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 5, 2011)

Piglets' ED profile said:
			
		

> When I was in grade school, they used to take us on field trips to  different places. We would go to the space museum, the zoo, the theme  park, apple orchards field trips were fun. But there was one field trip  that I will never ever forget. We went to visit a farm out in the  country when I was in second grade. We were to learn how farmers grew  crops, raised animals, all of that good stuff. It was a lot of fun.  Farmer McKenith showed us how a corn shucker worked, how to milk a cow  (it was kind of gross), he told us how manure was good for the soil. We  all laughed because we were in first grade, so we like toilet humor.
> Then he showed us the different farm animals. He had goats,  horses, cows, pigs, sheep, chickens, turkeys, all of the farm life. And a  few cats and dogs. One of the pigs had given birth to a batch of  piglets, who had just learned how to walk. We were allowed to pick them  up and hold them. They were so cute! I remember the piggy I held in my  arms wiggling and sniffing my hand.
> Then lunch time came. We went over to sit on a table which was  near the pig pen. I got out my lunch, 2 pieces of bread, a plastic  knife, a Jar of Jelly and a Jar of peanut butter. I liked to make my own  Peanut butter and jelly sandwiches so that they didn't get all soggy. I  opened the can of peanut butter only to find a fine white powder inside  of the jar instead of peanut butter. Darn it, mom packed the baking  soda. My mom didn't believe in buying Tupperware when she could reuse  empty jars, so she would often put stuff like baking soda in empty  mayonnaise jars or empty peanut butter jars. She must have forgotten to  label it.
> One of my friends, Jonathan saw the jar and he started laughing.  "Dude, what is that?" he said to me. "Mom gave me the baking soda. I  guess she thought I wanted a baking soda sandwich!" We both laughed our  asses off at my "humor". Then Jonathan said "I dare you to eat it!" I  said "eww, no!" "Come on man, I'll give you a quarter if you eat a  little!" "Ok fine."
> ...



I totally believe that beacuse that's totally what happens with baking soda.


----------



## Kranda (Aug 5, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I totally believe that beacuse that's totally what happens with baking soda.



Maybe if the pigs had been eating vinegar?


----------



## moonchylde (Aug 7, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> holy shit what is that?! O_O



Mt. Pizza. The dough didn't stretch like it should of, so I had an overabundence of toppings and said "Fuck it" and started layering them on until the pizza was four inches thick in the middle. The yellow liquid oozing out is garlic butter, BTW.



Xenke said:


> Somehow I doubt it's delicious.
> 
> Whatever it is, it looks inconsistent, lumpy, and burnt.



I'll give you inconsistent and lumpy, but it wasn't burnt. Not really sure how those first two effect taste, but whatever. Trust me, it was delicious.


----------



## Azure (Aug 7, 2011)

Speaking of meatload, I discovered what my roommates made last night in the fridge this morning. Turkey meatloaf. A more vile, disgusting, dry, crusty, awful loaf of meat has never been crapped out of a oven this far north of the Mason-Dixon line. I threw it away.


----------



## moonchylde (Aug 7, 2011)

Azure said:


> Speaking of meatload, I discovered what my roommates made last night in the fridge this morning. Turkey meatloaf. A more vile, disgusting, dry, crusty, awful loaf of meat has never been crapped out of a oven this far north of the Mason-Dixon line. I threw it away.



I tried making meatloaf with ground turkey once. "Use it in anything that calls for ground beef," it said on the package. I call BULLSHIT! The crap tasted like I had mixed sand into it. That was the only time in my life I could say I've had a bad meatloaf.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 8, 2011)

I love meatloaf :c

but I don't think the thing in that picture could be called meatloaf


----------



## Rinz (Aug 8, 2011)

Azure said:


> Speaking of meatload, I discovered what my roommates made last night in the fridge this morning. Turkey meatloaf. A more vile, disgusting, dry, crusty, awful loaf of meat has never been crapped out of a oven this far north of the Mason-Dixon line. I threw it away.


What? We don't have dry meatloaf down south. You're lucky if you can find one that isn't dripping grease.


----------



## ExplodingPiglets (Aug 8, 2011)

Larry said:


> Hey guys?
> 
> Someone just added the same meatloaf picture on ED's Offended page.
> 
> It's the first NSFW pic. I'm not gonna link it. >_>


That was me.


----------



## Azure (Aug 8, 2011)

Rinz said:


> What? We don't have dry meatloaf down south. You're lucky if you can find one that isn't dripping grease.


Well, this is the far northern reaches, my good man. I never made dry meatloaf, but I think maybe it's not so much a regional thing, it's a the people I live with have no idea what they are doing when in the kitchen. They chose a flavorless, easily dried out meat, didn't cook the vegetation before hand, slapped it all together nastily, and probably forgot the SALT. I didn't taste it, but I smelled it and sized it up, gave it a few pokes. Fucking awful.


----------



## ExplodingPiglets (Aug 9, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I totally believe that beacuse that's totally what happens with baking soda.


I guess it reacted with the stomach acid.


----------



## moriko (Aug 9, 2011)

ExplodingPiglets said:


> I guess it reacted with the stomach acid.



I've actually heard of rumors about exploding pigeons by feeding them baking soda. All the searches I can come up with though state that if you (or pigeons) eat to much of the stuff, it'll kill you, but without any kind of extravagant explosion. I can't even find anything on google besides people asking about exploding stomachs and others stating that it's just a rumor. There were a few results that said it can kill you (or animals) if you eat to much, but not with any kind of explosion. Considering what Baking soda is, I could see why massive amounts could kill.


----------



## moonchylde (Aug 9, 2011)

Azure said:


> Well, this is the far northern reaches, my good man. I never made dry meatloaf, but I think maybe it's not so much a regional thing, it's a the people I live with have no idea what they are doing when in the kitchen. They chose a flavorless, easily dried out meat, didn't cook the vegetation before hand, slapped it all together nastily, and probably forgot the SALT. I didn't taste it, but I smelled it and sized it up, gave it a few pokes. Fucking awful.



Ground turkey was probably the culprit. There's almost no fat in it, which while from a health point of view is great, for meatloaf, the fat helps bind the meat and breading together. Basically, the leaner the meat, the worse the meatloaf will taste. And tossing it in a fridge overnight won't help much, either. 



> I've actually heard of rumors about exploding pigeons by feeding them  baking soda. All the searches I can come up with though state that if  you (or pigeons) eat to much of the stuff, it'll kill you, but without  any kind of extravagant explosion. I can't even find anything on google  besides people asking about exploding stomachs and others stating that  it's just a rumor. There were a few results that said it can kill you  (or animals) if you eat to much, but not with any kind of explosion.  Considering what Baking soda is, I could see why massive amounts could  kill.



I don't know about baking soda, but I do know from personal experience that alka-seltzer tablets will make pigeons and seagulls explode (I didn't do it, but I had a neighbor that would leave them on his roof to get rid of all the pigeons that roosted there). You'd see them eat it, take off, and BOOF, nothing left but a cloud of feathers and a little blood.


----------



## moriko (Aug 9, 2011)

There are chemical reactions that would work much better at expanding gases or having reactions in a birds (or anythings) stomach. Alka seltzer would at most cause the bird to die but not in an explosion of feathers and little blood. I'll leave you to google to figure out just why that is...

The first thing I do when hearing something not quite believable is research lol. Doesn't hurt to look things up and it keeps one from spreading rumors that end up on snopes.com Speaking of Both the popular rice and seltzer myths are listed on that same site: http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/birdrice.asp

I'm starting to feel like I'm being trolled for taking the post to serious.  Not that it's uncommon for me to do so...


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 9, 2011)

ExplodingPiglets said:


> I guess it reacted with the stomach acid.


Even if it did have that sort of reaction, a pig's stomach is not strong enough to build up that much pressure. It would rupture MUCH earlier and cause the pigs to die from internal bleeding.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 9, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Even if it did have that sort of reaction, a pig's stomach is not strong enough to build up that much pressure. It would rupture MUCH earlier and cause the pigs to die from internal bleeding.



I'm reminded of the "pop rocks and soda" myth that the Mythbusters tackled.  They used a pig stomach for the task and the organ held up pretty well to most everything short of compressed air IIRC.


----------



## moonchylde (Aug 9, 2011)

moriko said:


> There are chemical reactions that would work much better at expanding gases or having reactions in a birds (or anythings) stomach. Alka seltzer would at most cause the bird to die but not in an explosion of feathers and little blood. I'll leave you to google to figure out just why that is...



I know what I've seen. Just saying. Also, if you really want to see a mess, toss some lit firecrackers to the seagulls. Dumb birds'll snatch them out of the air.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 9, 2011)

Tycho said:


> I'm reminded of the "pop rocks and soda" myth that the Mythbusters tackled.  They used a pig stomach for the task and the organ held up pretty well to most everything short of compressed air IIRC.


And even with the compressed air, it just ruptured the stomach and didn't EXPLODE it, let alone with enough force to explode the rest of the pig itself.


----------



## moonchylde (Aug 9, 2011)

Back on topic, this thread is making me want meatloaf. I will make meatloaf tonight, and share pictures, so that you all may praise or mock me as you will.


----------



## moriko (Aug 9, 2011)

This thread is making me want meatloaf wrapped in pig stomach while stuffed with game bird, and don't forget to wrap it all up in bacon! :V

Though on topic it has made me realize it's been a while since I've had any kind of meatloaf...


----------

